# El terrible estado de Cara Delevingne



## acitisuJ (19 Ago 2022)

Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller


The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts




www.dailymail.co.uk












Cara Delevingne's family considers an intervention for troubled model


After British supermodel Cara Delevingne drew health concerns with a series of disheveled appearances in public, her family is reportedly considering staging an intervention.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Ago 2022)

Me guardo la cara de la 3° foto para memes.


----------



## n_flamel (19 Ago 2022)

esta era de tijeretas, nom a tope y comer mucho bollo no? Pues casi todo explicado


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

El lesbianismo derrolle como la heroina o es la viruela de la mona lo que ha cogido


----------



## un mundo feliz (19 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



Despues de salir de fiesta con la primera ministra de Finlandia.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (19 Ago 2022)

yonky total


----------



## machinaexdeus (19 Ago 2022)

Vaya pintas. Si parece que estén esperando la cunda de las 10:00 a Valdemingómez.


----------



## mullban (19 Ago 2022)

A mi me preocupan más las piernas y hablo en serio. Si es barro me callo, pero si son moratones... uf.


----------



## Gurney (19 Ago 2022)

Resaca de todo tipo de sustancias, nada alarmante

Aún así, con los efectos de alcohol y drogas, está más buena que el 99% de tías

Y ahí va con su agua mineral Voss, de Noruega, depurando el cuerpo...jajaja


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ago 2022)

Esta sigue el camino de Sebastian Bach, el cantante de Skid Row.


----------



## perrasno (19 Ago 2022)

Parece la nueva entrega de paseando por Kensington Avenue, Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Ago 2022)

MMM que rico ese cristal a media tarde..







Lleva media mandíbula desencajada la colega..


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Parece la nueva entrega de paseando por Kensington Avenue, Philadelphia, PA.



Cara Fentalino será su nuevo nombre artístico 

A los que dicen que todavía está buena... Ejem en la primera foto está para pegarle una patada y que vuelva al infierno del que nunca debió salir


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ago 2022)

Amortizada


----------



## amanciortera (19 Ago 2022)

esa tiene más ets que todos los del floro juntos


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Ago 2022)

quién es el chico este?


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Ago 2022)

Nunca fue guapa, y con esas cejas, pero es que ahora parece que este viviendo en la Cañada Real.


----------



## Albion (19 Ago 2022)

No me pronuncio hasta oír la opinión del gran experto de chortinas delgaduchas, @octopodiforme yo te convoco, acude a mi llamada. ¿Está en óptimo estado esta muchacha?


----------



## McNulty (19 Ago 2022)

He visto yonkis más presentables la verdad. El caso de esta tía es de la típica fotogénica que luego en persona y sin maquillar no vale nada.

La prensa sensacionalista anglo mola por esto. Van a degüello a por las famosas, sin compasión alguna.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Ago 2022)

Cara de ver


----------



## Panko21 (19 Ago 2022)

Primera regla del club de la lucha...


----------



## vinavil (19 Ago 2022)

Así luce en su estado natural descontando que sin unas pinzas a mano es miembra de la unicej:








A modelo de pieses como mucho tendría que haber aspirado el bitxo este.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (19 Ago 2022)

Entre la cirrosis y la sobredosis
Andas siempre muñeca
Con tu sucia camisa
Y en lugar de sonrisa
Una especie de mueca 

Ahora es demasiado tarde princesa.


----------



## Supremacía (19 Ago 2022)

¿Todavía vive la tortillera cuerpo de tabla esa?


----------



## sebososabroso (19 Ago 2022)

Es la novia de Poli Diaz.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Ago 2022)

Menudo tío.oh sorpresa


----------



## OxHxKx (19 Ago 2022)

Vacunada?

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XicoRaro (19 Ago 2022)

Sin maquillaje, siempre fue del montón. Ahora es que es una yonko...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (19 Ago 2022)

y esas manchas en las piernas?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Ago 2022)

Son farlopas sanas


----------



## octopodiforme (19 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> No me pronuncio hasta oír la opinión del gran experto de chortinas delgaduchas, @octopodiforme yo te convoco, acude a mi llamada. ¿Está en óptimo estado esta muchacha?



No. Hace tiempo, unos años, que he notado su desmejoría y, como dicen aquí, la adicción a drogas es una teoría a considerar.


----------



## silent lurker (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (19 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Nunca fue guapa, y con esas cejas, pero es que ahora parece que este viviendo en la Cañada Real.



    

No creo que muchos burbujistas hayan tenido novias así. Fotos 2011.


----------



## LuisZarzal (19 Ago 2022)

Esta hizo un trío con Amber Head y Elon Musk.

Anda que no ha cambiado el cuento


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Millonaria y aritstócrata de nacimiento para acabar siendo yonki lesbiana tarada y depresiva


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Esta hizo un trío con Amber Head y Elon Musk.
> 
> Anda que no ha cambiado el cuento



Pozí:









Se descubre el trío que hicieron Amber Heard, Elon Musk y Cara Delevigne


La revelación de este supuesto encuentro sexual se ha dado en el marco del tortuoso juicio entre Johnny Depp y su exesposa, acusada de difamación.




as.com


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

Podría servir para Hulka, si la pintan de verde... Nah, ni eso.

Me nutre.


----------



## LuisZarzal (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Pozí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un video por ahí de la cámara del ascensor donde salen la Amber Head y la Delevigne comiéndose los morros, con mucho granulado y eso pero está por ahí.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Ahora en serio ¿ha sido guapa alguna vez?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Ago 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> MMM que rico ese cristal a media tarde..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161633
> 
> ...



no merece la pena quitarse de nada.
pudiendo pagarlo.... a reventar! y el que venga detras, que arreé


----------



## LuisZarzal (19 Ago 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Hay un video por ahí de la cámara del ascensor donde salen la Amber Head y la Delevigne comiéndose los morros, con mucho granulado y eso pero está por ahí.



Perdón, me cito para auto corregirme. Son fotogramas. Aquí están


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Pozí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y encima follaron los tres guarros en el ático del cornudo Deep  es que no me jodas el musk podrido de dinero y no pueden irse a un hotel de lujo sino que le llenan de fluidos de yonkis la cama al pobre Johnny


----------



## MCC (19 Ago 2022)

Se ha hecho un Lindsay Lohan espeluznante. Menudo mamarracho joder.


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Y encima follaron los tres guarros en el ático del cornudo Deep  es que no me jodas el musk podrido de dinero y no pueden irse a un hotel de lujo sino que le llenan de fluidos de yonkis la cama al pobre Johnny



Hombre, si fuera cuestión de pasta cualquiera de esos 3 podría haber pagado una planta entera en cualquier hotel de los más caros.

Seguramente no fue por dinero, sino que Amber querría hacerlo ahí para luego poder restregárselo a Deep. Son así de hijas de puta.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ago 2022)

Se debe haber metido de todo, está hecha mierda. La fama destruye por completo.


----------



## pepinox (19 Ago 2022)

Patada y al arcén.


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Hombre, si fuera cuestión de pasta cualquiera de esos 3 podría haber pagado una planta entera en cualquier hotel de los más caros.
> 
> Pero seguramente no fue por pasta, sino que Amber querría hacerlo ahí para luego poder restregárselo a Deep. Son así de hijas de puta.



Yaya el morbo de siempre pero joder el musk no debería ser tan guarro, y lo mismo se pensó que así se ahorraba el hotel que los mas ricos son los más tacaños


----------



## superloki (19 Ago 2022)

Con ese aspecto no la quieren ni en el barrio puteril de Marconi...


----------



## Lana (19 Ago 2022)

No es sólo las drogas. Mk ultra con el cerebro hecho añicos. Y seguramente que nació con pilila.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Ago 2022)

Tuvo su empujón en su dia...






Peero el arroz se le ha pasado.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ago 2022)

Lana dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161685
> 
> 
> No es sólo las drogas. Mk ultra con el cerebro hecho añicos. Y seguramente que nació con pilila.



Esta nació hombre fijísimo.


----------



## Lana (19 Ago 2022)

O es muy cochino o tiene las piernas llenas de moratones


----------



## ussser (19 Ago 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> Vaya pintas. Si parece que estén esperando la cunda de las 10:00 a Valdemingómez.



Hahahahahaha


----------



## morethanafeeling (19 Ago 2022)

Se me había olvidado que existía esta mujer.

Ahora entiendo porqué lleva desaparecida tanto tiempo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Se me había olvidado que existía esta mujer.
> 
> Ahora entiendo porqué lleva desaparecida tanto tiempo.



Salvo que remonte en su vida, dudo que se vuelva a ver en la vida pública.


----------



## ussser (19 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No creo que muchos burbujistas hayan tenido novias así. Fotos 2011.



Algunos sí.


----------



## Akira. (19 Ago 2022)

Nunca entendí que le vieron a esta chica.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ago 2022)

Demasiadas fiestas con amber Heard






Hay video de la tijera entre Amber Heard y Cara Delevingne?


De momento sólo se ha filtrado esto Pero fijo que el resto también andará rulando por las redes




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Risitas (19 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...




No esta tan mal, tiene un rostro precioso.

Pero como sufre psoriasis, no se anima a ir a la playa, cuando debería.

Era modelo, pero le generaba tanto estres que tenia brotes.

Con esos fotógrafos cualquiera sale feo, las fotos están muy mal tomadas.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (19 Ago 2022)

Melaf00


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Ago 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Nunca entendí que le vieron a esta chica.



Tiene unos rasgos atípicos, especialmente por las cejas.


----------



## rory (19 Ago 2022)

Era un tío hace años.


----------



## remerus (19 Ago 2022)

Va hasta el culo de fentanilo no es normal llevar esas piernas repletas de moratones que parece que la han apaleado, la puta droga, la psoriasis son rojeces y descamacion de la piel.


----------



## Petruska (19 Ago 2022)

Es fea desde siempre. Tiene cara de simio. Y modales de pija consentida hostiable. Físicamente no vale un pimiento


----------



## Leopoldo (19 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> El lesbianismo derrolle como la heroina o es la viruela de la mona lo que ha cogido



El feminismo destruye como el krokodil. Mujeres antes y después de ser feministas.


----------



## The Sentry (19 Ago 2022)

En algún momento ha sido guapa? En mi vida he visto persona más sobrevalorada que esta hez. Seguida muy de cerca por Ryan (solo una expresión) Goslin.


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Ago 2022)

Y este tipo quien es???

Taluecs


----------



## Llorón (19 Ago 2022)

La magia del maquillaje, la ropa, los filtros, las poses y hacer 532957395 fotos hasta dar con la buena.

PD: He visto yonkis con mejor pinta que la tía esta en la primera foto.


----------



## Decipher (19 Ago 2022)

¿Se está haciendo yonki o travelo? Es que me cuesta distinguirlo.


----------



## murti-bing (19 Ago 2022)

PERO ÉSTO QUÉ ES???


----------



## Don_Quijote (19 Ago 2022)

En pasión hay putas de 50€ que están más buenas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Ago 2022)

Es un señor muy guapo


----------



## Poseidón (19 Ago 2022)

Nunca fue guapa,


----------



## abbadon15 (19 Ago 2022)

¿en la botella esa lleva el semen que no le dio tiempo a beber el día anterior?


----------



## murti-bing (19 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No creo que muchos burbujistas hayan tenido novias así. Fotos 2011.



Cierto… no tan guapas como en estas fotos, probablemente. Pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que no las he tenido como las de las fotos del inicio del post. Las mias no tenían cara de yonki mandíbula desencajada.
Y , aunque es cuestión de gustos, le veo poca canne.


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Ago 2022)

Disforia del Genaro. Esa es un hombre sin pene operada a mujera


----------



## alas97 (19 Ago 2022)

keith richard es su pastor, nada le faltará en el quirófano


----------



## Escombridos (19 Ago 2022)

Otra a la larga lista.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Ago 2022)

Ya le va tocando unirse a un gran club:


----------



## Salchichonio (19 Ago 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Cierto… no tan guapas como en estas fotos, probablemente. Pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que no las he tenido como las de las fotos del inicio del post. Las mias no tenían cara de yonki mandíbula desencajada.
> Y , aunque es cuestión de gustos, le veo poca canne.



Madre mía. Cuatro gordos granudo pajeros endiosado a este travelo desde hace años.

Infraseres sebosos que jamás han tocado pelo.

Que lastima.


----------



## el segador (19 Ago 2022)

Lastima no lleva nadie al volante en su cabeza.


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Ago 2022)

Se veía venir...


----------



## B. Golani (19 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



Enfermedad cutanea o roña ??


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Ago 2022)

Típica yonkarra que deja que te la folles sodomizándola a cambio de algo de droga...


----------



## Shudra (19 Ago 2022)

Joder, parece un cadáver reanimado.


----------



## Pollepolle (19 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya le va tocando unirse a un gran club:



Que pena de tipa.


----------



## valensalome (19 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya le va tocando unirse a un gran club:



Serviría para hacer un anuncio, mujer sana vs yonkarra, grandísima voz d. e. p


----------



## Chortina Premium (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## valensalome (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## perrosno (19 Ago 2022)

Esta salió de Pitis como poco. Ay dio mio!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ago 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Esta salió de Pitis como poco. Ay dio mio!!!



Lo he puesto antes, esta estaba en el rollo porno de Amber Heard 

Follando y metiéndole de todo para regocijo de las élites


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Ago 2022)

No se está enmurando, directamente se está pudriendo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ago 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> MMM que rico ese cristal a media tarde..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161633
> 
> ...



por cosas como estas burbuja es lo mas jrande
en serio
molaria un gif con la mandibula moviendose de un lao pal otro y las flechas indicando en que sentido van


----------



## lascanteras723 (19 Ago 2022)

La cabrona es fotogénica hasta saliendo horrible.


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya le va tocando unirse a un gran club:



ja me maten payo, la drogaína es lo que tiene.


----------



## UpSpain (19 Ago 2022)

Jewlywood ha devorado su alma y escupido sus huesos. Una más de la lista infinita, como la Amber esa.


----------



## Lado oscuro (20 Ago 2022)

Si, su vida es toda una historia. Yo creo que es buena persona.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



Tiene pinta de alcohólica y borracha.

Al margne de ese problema o situación, físicamente su cara me recuerda a la de Merichel Batet (sin doble sentido para la menestra, sólo tema de parecido físico).


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Ago 2022)

¿¿¿Sus padre le pusieron Cara apellidándose Devinagre???


----------



## murti-bing (20 Ago 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Madre mía. Cuatro gordos granudo pajeros endiosado a este travelo desde hace años.
> 
> Infraseres sebosos que jamás han tocado pelo.
> 
> Que lastima.



Imagino que no habla por mi, ya que no tengo ni puñetera idea de quién es la yonki esa.


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Es un transexual de esos.


----------



## Autómata (20 Ago 2022)

Publicidad, yonkez de pega. Sacará alguna peli o algo en breve.


----------



## fanta de pescao (20 Ago 2022)

Drogaina.


----------



## REDDY (20 Ago 2022)

Serán por las fiestas de degenerados de las élites y ésta será una de sus esclavas, no me extrañaría nada.
Está metida en el rollo nwo a tope.


----------



## Basster (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Saco de papas (20 Ago 2022)

Basster dijo:


>





REDDY dijo:


> Serán por las fiestas de degenerados de las élites y ésta será una de sus esclavas, no me extrañaría nada.
> Está metida en el rollo nwo a tope.



Esa gente baja a
a Juan Valdez con el borrico de la montaña si hace falta.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Ago 2022)

Quien es? Por qué es famoso/a? Que le ocurre?


----------



## chad1950 (20 Ago 2022)

Aún así melafo. Buenas piernas mis dieces.


----------



## Avioncito (20 Ago 2022)

Ahora es "Barata Delevigne", o más bien "Culo Delevigne".


----------



## Itanimulli (20 Ago 2022)

Esa está todo el día fumando meta


----------



## Avioncito (20 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Nunca fue guapa, y con esas cejas, pero es que ahora parece que este viviendo en la Cañada Real.



Cejas grandes tiene Lilly Collins y es una muñequita preciosa.


----------



## mirym94 (20 Ago 2022)

Un zombie, da miedo la pava


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esta sigue el camino de Sebastian Bach, el cantante de Skid Row.



Gran familia de músicos de toda la vida.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (20 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Resaca de todo tipo de sustancias, nada alarmante
> 
> Aún así, con los efectos de alcohol y drogas, está más buena que el 99% de tías
> 
> Y ahí va con su agua mineral Voss, de Noruega, depurando el cuerpo...jajaja




Cara Delevingne es un maromo


Felicidades, eres MARICON


----------



## Tocomotxo (20 Ago 2022)

Cuando te quedas sin adrenocromo... en imagenes


----------



## ussser (20 Ago 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> El feminismo destruye como el krokodil. Mujeres antes y después de ser feministas.



La madre que las parió.


----------



## zapatitos (20 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Cara Fentalino será su nuevo nombre artístico
> 
> A los que dicen que todavía está buena... Ejem en la primera foto está para pegarle una patada y que vuelva al infierno del que nunca debió salir




Calópez tendría que cambiar el nombre del foro a Burbujadefollamodelos.info

Saludos.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (20 Ago 2022)

Terrible, oremos


----------



## ussser (20 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya le va tocando unirse a un gran club:



Que lastima.


----------



## Supremacía (20 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



Su estado es terrible; nada más hay que verle la Cara.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

No es posible que Sean las típicas fotos que se sacan a la gente justo en el mal momento?Cusndo tiras 100 fotos y algunas salen mal.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Ago 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Que lastima.



Pero lastima,lastima.Gran cantante con una voz única


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

*ES UN TIO*

Y TODOS VOSOTROS POR TANDO

*MARICONES PERDIDOS*

VAIS A PILLAR MONKEYPOX POR MARICONES


Y SEGURAMENTE OS TENGAN QUE AMPUTAR LA NARIZ Y LA POLLA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

MENOS MAL QUE ALGUIEN LO DICE



xqyolovalgo dijo:


> *Cara Delevingne es un maromo
> Felicidades, eres MARICON*







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

*QUE ASCO DE HILO DE MARICONES *


----------



## Gorrino (20 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> esta era de tijeretas, nom a tope y comer mucho bollo no? Pues casi todo explicado



Una gran parte de los homosexuales que veo en Barcelona tienen problemas con drogas y de personalidad


----------



## Gorrino (20 Ago 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Así luce en su estado natural descontando que sin unas pinzas a mano es miembra de la unicej:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161637
> 
> ...



La mayoría de las modelos son pico finos enchufadas


----------



## Gorrino (20 Ago 2022)

A cambio de fama hamijo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Me guardo la cara de la 3° foto para memes.



cual?
el de la gorra del comité de tetas?


----------



## Gus Borden (20 Ago 2022)

Se le está poniendo cara de Joaquín Phoenix.


----------



## AssGaper (20 Ago 2022)

Fentanilo a full. Quiero verla más destruida. Cara,vas por el camino de la LulZ 

Me recuerda a Amy Winehouse en su última etapa fecal de su vida. Fuiste útil para el sistema,ahora disfruta del arcén q te han marcado.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Ago 2022)

¿Y de Cara?
¡Carísima!


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (20 Ago 2022)

Ni con un palo, las drogas las dejan a todas igual.


----------



## Dan Daly (20 Ago 2022)

Además del aspecto de yonki, le faltan estrogenos. Viendo las fotos pensé que era un chaval.


----------



## bocadRillo (20 Ago 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Además del aspecto de yonki, le faltan estrogenos. Viendo las fotos pensé que era un chaval.



Quizás lo sea


----------



## 4motion (20 Ago 2022)

Bollera derroida

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (20 Ago 2022)

Trabolon


----------



## Vctrlnz (20 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



Como cualquier mujera modelo sin maquillar y de resaca.
Además esta es lesbiana.
Quizas el macho de las parejas de bolleras.


----------



## BART2022 (20 Ago 2022)

Exacto. Si Sr


n_flamel dijo:


> esta era de tijeretas, nom a tope y comer mucho bollo no? Pues casi todo explicado


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Ago 2022)

Ni con la polla del Chepa Iglesias


----------



## EnergyTreeef (20 Ago 2022)

_Cara Delevingne_ ha salido relacionada con _Amber Heand_ en caso de fiestas ‘_heavy para _los clientes ’ Vip’..
*acusada de participar en fiestas de estilo ‘ satanico’*








Amber Heard accused of attending 'satanic-styled' sex parties with billionaires


Writer Jessica Reed Kraus has allegedly been conducting in-depth research into Heard's past




meaww.com




*Amber Heard Past Secret Sex Parties With Billionaires Revealed*

*Cara Delevigne participaba en estas fiestas, hay testimonios.*




*La 2 opinión más valorada del artículo DM que ha abierto el hilo. Los lectores opinan:*

Tiene aspecto terrible. No parece *mentalmente* estable.


Bob-build, poole, U.S. Virgin Islands, 21 hours ago
Wow, she looks terrible.... Hope she's ok mentally!


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (20 Ago 2022)

menuda ñogo ñogo cejijunta...casi parece española o algo d eso
hay mucho famoseo encumbrado que ni habilidades ni guapura ni nada


----------



## EnergyTreeef (20 Ago 2022)

Creo q en menor o mayor grado, todas ‘ seleccionadas’ para exito en HoRRyvood o el de modelos, han pasado por el aro ..
Pero si te portas bien, no te va a pasar nada.Haces películas tontas, y *como si ‘ nunca hubieras visto nada*’ .Así se triunfa en H oRRyvood.







La Pe con *Harvey Weinstein*


----------



## Yuyuy (20 Ago 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> y esas manchas en las piernas?



Parece que se le esta haciendo gachas la sangre entre la harina y la spike


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> esa tiene más ets que todos los del floro juntos



Eso tampoco es ningún logro, creo que para pillar ETS había que follar o algo de eso.


----------



## un mundo feliz (20 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Nunca fue guapa,



Para la industria nwo del modelaje, el modelo de "belleza" que nos quieren meter con calzador, sí lo es. Aun así tuvo su momento que con un buen maquillaje no estaba del todo mal, eso si, siempre le faltaron algunos platos de fabada para coger algunos kilos que le faltaban. Guapas de verdad eran las supermodelos de los 90.


----------



## un mundo feliz (20 Ago 2022)

Alguna sesion bdsm que se ha ido de madre.


----------



## mikiflush (20 Ago 2022)

¿esa o eso quién es? o qué es?


----------



## sikBCN (20 Ago 2022)

A quien le importa?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (20 Ago 2022)

Son sus juguetes rotos, y hay que respetarlos.


----------



## Romu (20 Ago 2022)

Y? 
Esta hecha un asco.


----------



## circus maximus (20 Ago 2022)

Abuso ritual satánico intergeneracional. Son costumbres de ricos

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanchus (20 Ago 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Esta hizo un trío con Amber Head y Elon Musk.
> 
> Anda que no ha cambiado el cuento



Ya tienen algo en común. Lo que pasa es que quitando la cocaína (y en el caso de Musk no tengo claro que se la meta), creo que no son adictos a las mismas drogas.


----------



## Tanchus (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ahora en serio ¿ha sido guapa alguna vez?



Hombre, en su momento sí fue guapilla. Pero está claro que el maquillaje y el photoshop hacen milagros.
(y la droga, estragos)


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Ago 2022)

El fascismo le ha jechao demasiada dronja en el colacao


----------



## Cui Bono (20 Ago 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> Creo q en menor o mayor grado, todas ‘ seleccionadas’ para exito en HoRRyvood o el de modelos, han pasado por el aro ..
> Pero si te portas bien, no te va a pasar nada.Haces películas tontas, y *como si ‘ nunca hubieras visto nada*’ .Así se triunfa en H oRRyvood.
> 
> 
> ...



Las agarra en plan "ahora tu chochito es mío". 





Ponen la misma cara de "este abuelo me tiene bien cogida, soy un trofeo".


----------



## Piotr (20 Ago 2022)

Melafo. Panda de mariconas.


----------



## EnergyTreeef (20 Ago 2022)

Es Cara Delevigne, cuando era modelo

freemasonry ocult
aqui están llas fotos enfermizas de Cara DeVingne









Fashion’s Illuminati It Girls: Cara Delevingne


Cara Delevingne is a 20 year old model from England who is currently one of fashion's "It Girls" coming from a relatively well connected ...




pseudoccultmedia.blogspot.com





A ver, quien salga normal, d esto…y lo que no vemos..
Cara Delevigne, sus auténticas fotos de modelo.

*Encerrada en CAJA de muñecas, y con maquillaje para q parece 10 o 12 años.*

Donde están las feministas para censurar- protestar por estas denigrantes imágenes?
hierarchy.



​






Despues de ver la foto en BLANCO y NEGRO, alquien puede todavía negar lo evidente?!!!


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>


----------



## BAL (20 Ago 2022)

Derroidas o viegas se parecen más a lo q son: Maromossss con tetitas de cabra


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

parece una lumi recién sacada de Derroition City


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

EL FLAMINGO SON LOS REPTILES

EL ESCRITOR DE ALICIA EN EL PAIS DE LAS MARAVILLAS => PEDOFILO PERDIDO

TODO LO DE ARRIBA " ES SIMBOLOGIA MK ULTRA " 

Y TODOS LOS QUE MIRAIS MARICONES POR INTERNEC = > MARICONES TAMBIEN ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

Fashion’s Illuminati It Girls: Cara Delevingne


Cara Delevingne is a 20 year old model from England who is currently one of fashion's "It Girls" coming from a relatively well connected ...




pseudoccultmedia.blogspot.com





TODOS LOS QUE INTERESE ESTA TIA

PEDOFILOS CONFIRMED 

PILLAREIS EL SIDA DEL MONO MARICON . QUEDAREIS DESFIGURADOS

Y OS MORIREIS EN LA ISLA DE LOS LEPROSOS MONKEYPOX







*ESTOS HILOS ESTA MUY BIEN PARA DESENMASCARA CUENTAS DE PEDO MARICONES COMEPOLLAS QUE VAN DE MACHITOS *

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

*PERO QUE CLASE DE ENFERMO MENTAL*




*¿SIGUE LA EVOLUCION DE ESTAS POBRES VICTIMA DE MK ULTRA SATANICO COMO SI FUERAN MODELOS PARA PAJEARSE ? *






*ESPERO QUE PILLEIS MONKEYPOX PRONTO Y OS TENGAN QUE CORTAR LA POLLA NECROSADA* Y * SE OS CAIGA LA NARIZ*


https://pseudoccultmedia.blogspot.com/2013/05/fashions-illuminati-it-girls-cara



​


----------



## Kamui (20 Ago 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Resaca de todo tipo de sustancias, nada alarmante
> 
> Aún así, con los efectos de alcohol y drogas, está más buena que el 99% de tías
> 
> Y ahí va con su agua mineral Voss, de Noruega, depurando el cuerpo...jajaja



No es por ir de follamodelos (aparte de que esta lo es), pero a mí siempre me ha parecido algo fea. Arreglada sí pasa por chica mona, pero sin arreglar no me tira nada.

Tranquilo, que sé que yo tampoco le tiraría (y menos aún siendo lesbiana )


----------



## EnergyTreeef (20 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Fashion’s Illuminati It Girls: Cara Delevingne
> 
> 
> Cara Delevingne is a 20 year old model from England who is currently one of fashion's "It Girls" coming from a relatively well connected ...
> ...



No he visto estas fotos, no sabia….

Hay montón de fotos de CARA DEVINGNE en plan porno, sado y enfermizos.
En este link que recopila todas estas repugnantes imágenes

es tremendo!
el quien diga, q esto es ‘ normal’ o ’ arte’ esta E N F E R M O


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

AHORA OS PARECE FEA

DE QUE SABEIS QUE FUE UN NIÑO


MARICONES


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

*acitisuJ*

*DETECTADO COMO POSIBLE PORTADOR Y SUPER CONTAGIADOR DE MONKEYPOX*


----------



## MCC (20 Ago 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> No es por ir de follamodelos (aparte de que esta lo es), pero a mí siempre me ha parecido algo fea. Arreglada sí pasa por chica mona, pero sin arreglar no me tira nada.
> 
> Tranquilo, que sé que yo tampoco le tiraría (y menos aún siendo lesbiana )



Es una putarrona bollera asquerosa con pelos en el culo, el sobaco, las fosas nasales y el chocho lo debe tener como la selva de Borneo.

Si no se depilara tendría la uniceja de Mr. Bean. Asco total esta guarrona.

Solo se ha hecho famosa porque el NOM la ha puesto como ejemplo para que las tías sean peludas bolleras aborta bebes. Esta cerda no merece mi corrida, merece mis meados.


----------



## MCC (20 Ago 2022)

Calla, cabronazo. Es una película de la hostia y si no te gusta bien puedes intentar matarte por quinta vez.


----------



## Hasta los webs (20 Ago 2022)

Que se joda esta zorra experimento MKUltra del globalismo satánico..


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (20 Ago 2022)

Se nota que nació con pene.


----------



## MCC (20 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Típica yonkarra que deja que te la folles sodomizándola a cambio de algo de droga...



La historia de tu madre, ahora sabes bajo que circunstancias fuiste concebido, bastardillo.

Que si droga, que si alcohol, parecéis putos Ned Flanders, si la tía se hincha a heroína y luego se raja las venas os la debería SUDAR, pero como sois unos marujos de mierda y unos hipócritas hijos de la gran puta os jode en el alma que cada quien se derroya como mejor le guste.

Y la tía es FEA, me da asco, me entran arcadas cada vez que la veo, la imagino con la regla y se me revuelven las putas tripas*. *


----------



## Tocomotxo (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ahora en serio ¿ha sido guapa alguna vez?



Un forero dice que es un tio, y yo visto el nivel de homos k hay en las elites lo veo bastante claro.
Esa mandibula, esas cejas y esas caderas de hombre... es lo que son. De 1 hombre


----------



## The Sentry (20 Ago 2022)

Alguien que considera Crush a Rian No Face Goslin, si me pone en el ignore, me está haciendo un favor.


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Ago 2022)

MCC dijo:


> La historia de tu madre, ahora sabes bajo que circunstancias fuiste concebido, bastardillo.
> 
> Que si droga, que si alcohol, parecéis putos Ned Flanders, si la tía se hincha a heroína y luego se raja las venas os la debería SUDAR, pero como sois unos marujos de mierda y unos hipócritas hijos de la gran puta os jode en el alma que cada quien se derroya como mejor le guste.
> 
> Y la tía es FEA, me da asco, me entran arcadas cada vez que la veo, la imagino con la regla y se me revuelven las putas tripas*. *



Habla por la tuya, puto judío jaja


----------



## GT3RSR (3 Sep 2022)

Prefiero a la hermana.


----------



## acitisuJ (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## aron01 (3 Sep 2022)

Melafo colocada y sin colocar.


----------



## octopodiforme (3 Sep 2022)

¡Mejórate, Cara!


----------



## nebulosa (5 Sep 2022)

Las hay con suerte..por qué anda que no hay chavalas mil veces más femeninas y guapas que está...pero en España no hay esta industria del modeleo+actoreo


----------



## LionelMemphis (5 Sep 2022)

Hombre de chortina allá por 2011 y tal pues la chica fea no era aunque tanto como para ser supermodelo...porque cuerpo lo que se dice cuerpazo siempre ha sido una puta tabla. además británica y bellezon son palabras antonimas.


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## ussser (8 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> AHORA OS PARECE FEA
> 
> DE QUE SABEIS QUE FUE UN NIÑO
> 
> ...



XDDDD


----------



## naburiano (8 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



Farlopa.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>

























Van Nuys Airport, 5 de septiembre.


----------



## Rocker (8 Sep 2022)

Ha sido una caída en picado. O su familia consigue hacerla entrar en razón y que se meta en un centro para tratar las adicciones o dentro de poco le pasa como a la Winehouse.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Sep 2022)

El poder de la roca.

Va finazo de Córdoba... y con el chucho yonkarra ese que no falte.


----------



## remerus (8 Sep 2022)

Para mantenerse delgadas y no comer estan todo el dia drogandose, y esta le debe estar dando al caballo, al fentanilo, coca, benzos, cristal, no me jodan, tiene mas renegrones en las piernas que un delantero de un equipo de futbol.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Sep 2022)

Alehate primoh alehate


----------



## Atonito (8 Sep 2022)

Es lo que tiene disponer de dinero a mansalva y cero nivel cultural, inquietudes o alguna virtud moral humana destacable, su vacía vida solo la saben llenar con drogas y fiestuquis, cuando se enmure estará hecha polvo, ninguna pena.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183420
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183422
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183423
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183424
> ...




Viendo las primeras fotos he pensado que tenía que oler bonito cerca de ella. 

Veo las últimas y efectivamente, le jumean los caireles.


----------



## lascanteras723 (8 Sep 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Ha sido una caída en picado. O su familia consigue hacerla entrar en razón y que se meta en un centro para tratar las adicciones o dentro de poco le pasa como a la Winehouse.



Las familias guiris no son como las familias en españa y mucho menos las de mucho dinero como es su caso.


----------



## Petruska (8 Sep 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Las familias guiris no son como las familias en españa y mucho menos las de mucho dinero como es su caso.



Exactamente. Ese tipo de gente no ayudan a nadie, su prioridad absoluta es disfrutar de la vida ellos, no quieren problemas que les distraigan de esa meta, ni el bienestar de sus hermanos ni de sus padres ni de sus hijos.


----------



## hartman (8 Sep 2022)

alguna vez fue guapa?


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Sep 2022)

Dinero tiene de sobra para intentar desintoxicarse de sus adicciones en un centro o clínica de lujo. Si no lo hace es porque no quiere.


----------



## Rocker (8 Sep 2022)

La familia son de pasta, no se si por parte de madre o de padre tienen un título aristocrático, e incluso su propia madre comentó que tuvo problemas con las drogas cuando Cara era pequeña, osea que ya viene de familia, viven a otro nivel, se enganchan a sustancias, tienen pasta para tirar y no saben cuando parar.


----------



## Gurney (8 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> alguna vez fue guapa?






Qué va, es feísima, prefiero a Iranchu Varela antes que este cardo:













Bueno, mejor NO


----------



## todoayen (8 Sep 2022)

Joder quería ver otra vez Valerian pero me lo habéis jodido.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Sep 2022)

Excelente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Sep 2022)

melafo, pero solo porque es boyera, para darle asco...


----------



## UpSpain (8 Sep 2022)

Cara no, carísima


----------



## Rocker (9 Sep 2022)

Curioso, no sabía lo de Churchill.
Lo que no se es qué necesidad tiene esta gente de meterse en el mundo de la moda, cuando pueden vivir toda su vida montando un negocio con el dinero de su padre que está forrado. Son ganas de meterse en problemas. Hay muchos ricos que sus hijos no se meten en esas historias de fama y viven genial igualmente con sus negocios.


----------



## visaman (9 Sep 2022)

el feminismo hace mucho daño o algo


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Sep 2022)

premivm derroition


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Sep 2022)

puta madre, vaya ropa más fea


----------



## Catalinius (9 Sep 2022)

Nunca ha sido guapa y siempre ha estado pirada.


----------



## Pom (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pom (9 Sep 2022)

Es una peli, el director es Luc Besson. Quiso repetir la formula del quinto elemento, pero ni se le acerca. Aunque en la peli la Cara tiene un empujon.

Valerian y la ciudad de los mil planetas (2017)


----------



## Catalinius (9 Sep 2022)

Ver el atractivo de alguien es muy personal, yo no se lo veo la verdad.


----------



## vinavil (9 Sep 2022)

https://www.news.com.au/entertainment/cara-delevingnes-erratic-behaviour-at-airport/video/de2564baa36509093e233e17b88ba06b




Madre mía, vaya pedazo de yonqui. Parece sacada de una calle de Detroit.


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Sep 2022)

el ideal de irene
sola y borracha llega a casa

aunque vuelve con varias adicciones y enfermedades


----------



## hartman (9 Sep 2022)

aqui ni esta mal:


----------



## todoayen (9 Sep 2022)

Joder parece que se está cayendo sobre una polla con la boca abierta.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Sep 2022)

Margot Robbie looks distressed after leaving Cara Delevingne's house


Actress Margo Robbie has offered support to her close friend Cara Delevingne, after the British supermodel sparked health concerns with a series of disheveled appearances in public.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Se dice que Margot Robbie ha salido muy afectada de su visita a la casa de Cara Delevingne.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esta sigue el camino de Sebastian Bach, el cantante de Skid Row.



Joputa


----------



## Julc (14 Sep 2022)

Yo la veo igual de fea que antes.


----------



## superloki (16 Sep 2022)

Había visto las fotos pero no el video. Por lo visto está bastante mal y hasta su amiga Margor Robbie ha salido llorando de la casa. El video es del 7 de septiembre, pero ahora tiene que estar para flipar. Eso no lo hace el alcohol y cuatro porros... se tiene que estar metiendo de todo la amiga...



*Margot Robbie sale angustiada y llorando de la casa de Cara Delevingne *









Margot Robbie sale angustiada y llorando de la casa de Cara Delevingne, sobre cuya salud se especula


La actriz Margot Robbie es una de las mejores amigas de la modelo Cara Delevingne. Sin ir más lejos, ambas pasaron unos días de vacaciones en Ibiza...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Había visto las fotos pero no el video. Por lo visto está bastante mal y hasta su amiga Margor Robbie ha salido llorando de la casa. El video es del 7 de septiembre, pero ahora tiene que estar para flipar. Eso no lo hace el alcohol y cuatro porros... se tiene que estar metiendo de todo la amiga...



Es obvio que está colocada con algo parecido a los yonquis esos de las calles de Philadelphia o no sé dónde.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Había visto las fotos pero no el video. Por lo visto está bastante mal y hasta su amiga Margor Robbie ha salido llorando de la casa. El video es del 7 de septiembre, pero ahora tiene que estar para flipar. Eso no lo hace el alcohol y cuatro porros... se tiene que estar metiendo de todo la amiga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Con un zumo natural se le pasa:


----------



## Crivit (16 Sep 2022)

No creía yo mucho en el tema de la transgiversación o como se diga pero en el video del aeropuerto realiza gestos de tío al 100%, 0 feminidad, y sus rasgos faciales son masculinos. Por muy colocad@ que vaya.
Me apena el estado en que se encuentra, el starsystem actual es una auténtica trituradora


----------



## ajenuz (16 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Es obvio que está colocada con algo parecido a los yonquis esos de las calles de Philadelphia o no sé dónde.



Para mí que es más meta que fenta...


----------



## superloki (16 Sep 2022)

De alguna manera me ha recordado a Amy Winehouse y como fue degenerando hasta el final que conocemos...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esta sigue el camino de Sebastian Bach, el cantante de Skid Row.



Quitando el asunto de la drogodependencia, la comparación resulta insultante. SKID ROW eran un gran grupo, y Sebastian Bach un gran cantante.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Sep 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Cara Delevingne displays bruised legs in Ibiza with Sienna Miller
> 
> 
> The British model risked a wardrobe malfunction in a skimpy black cross-front bikini as she strolled across the sand in tiny denim shorts
> ...



mmm fentanilo o metanfetaminas? tal vez ambas?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esta sigue el camino de Sebastian Bach, el cantante de Skid Row.



Lo de Skid Row ha quedado muy ...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> De alguna manera me ha recordado a Amy Winehouse y como fue degenerando hasta el final que conocemos...



Jodeeer... si que le afectó el cambio climático...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Sep 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> MMM que rico ese cristal a media tarde..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161633
> 
> ...



Tiene fácil explicación:


----------



## Saco de papas (16 Sep 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Para mí que es más meta que fenta...





Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> mmm fentanilo o metanfetaminas? tal vez ambas?



Es éxtasis líquido, se le ve por ahí con el bote y el cuentagotas.

Fúmate un troncho iendo de eso y se te va la chola cosa mala.

Lo peor de lo peor.


----------



## Il Corvo (16 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Había visto las fotos pero no el video. Por lo visto está bastante mal y hasta su amiga Margor Robbie ha salido llorando de la casa. El video es del 7 de septiembre, pero ahora tiene que estar para flipar. Eso no lo hace el alcohol y cuatro porros... se tiene que estar metiendo de todo la amiga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crack o fentanilo


----------



## Saco de papas (16 Sep 2022)

Sale por ahi consumiendo en un coche, es cristal líquido.

Además si es que tiene toda la pinta de que va de meta hasta el ojete por el comportamiento.

Si vas a Ibiza normal que consumas eso, no te vas a fumar crack, porros o comer pastillas si sales a bailar.


----------



## Saco de papas (16 Sep 2022)

Yo lo he probado todo amigo.

El ghb como la ketamina son muy chungos, pasa igual que con la resina de la mariguana.

Todo lo que sea líquido ---> fiesta hardcore.

Como te pases con eso, te puedes quedar moñeco.

Quitando la heroína claro.


----------



## Saco de papas (16 Sep 2022)

Y sin alcohol también, el problema del cristal es que como te pases de rosca te da un flashazo que te deja tonto unas cuantas horas y no recuerdas nada durante ese tiempo.

Podrían robarte, apuñalarte, pegarte un guantazo y no lo recordarías.

Te deja subnormal hasta que se te baja un poco y empiezas a ser consciente de donde estás.

La ketamina es peor, te lo da a los pocos segundos y se te baja rápido.


----------



## acitisuJ (16 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> De alguna manera me ha recordado a Amy Winehouse y como fue degenerando hasta el final que conocemos...



Tenía una voz maravillosa


----------



## Petruska (16 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> mmm fentanilo o metanfetaminas? tal vez ambas?



Doctor, y qué pasa con los enfermos de cáncer que toman fentanilo en pastilla y en parches porque no hay otra forma de paliar su dolor, y funcionan así diariamente? Cual es la diferencia con gente sana enganchada a esa mierda? Pueden acabar perdiendo la cabeza también estos pacientes que toman el fentanilo con prescripción médica?


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Sep 2022)

Cara Delevingne's Friends Desperate for Her to Get Therapy and Rehab


Cara Delevingne's friends say she's in a bad way -- struggling with issues that go beyond substance abuse -- and their desperation to get her help is becoming increasingly obvious.




www.tmz.com





Los amigos de Delevingne muy preocupados. Problemas mentales y de drogas.


----------



## trancos123 (16 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> aqui ni esta mal:



Parece un trans a medio hormonar.


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Sep 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Doctor, y qué pasa con los enfermos de cáncer que toman fentanilo en pastilla y en parches porque no hay otra forma de paliar su dolor, y funcionan así diariamente? Cual es la diferencia con gente sana enganchada a esa mierda? Pueden acabar perdiendo la cabeza también estos pacientes que toman el fentanilo con prescripción médica?



Si.
pueden


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

*HILO DE MARICONES BUSCANDO TIAS CON RABO*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

* Red Edge * @Rededge  


Mama Bush sure looks like a Mr. 



 VAYA MANDIBULACA Y VAYA CUELLO DE TORO MIURA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

*TODOS SABEMOS LO QUE VENIS BUSCANDO *







*EN ESA EX CHICO

AHORA CHICA
*​


----------



## Ballenero37 (16 Sep 2022)

Quien es esa, ese o eso???


----------



## Petruska (16 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si.
> pueden



Muchas gracias por su respuesta, que sin embargo me resulta muy inquietante. Una pregunta más ¿provoca agresividad e ira la toma de fentanila en pacientes de cáncer? ¿sabe qué otros cambios de carácter puede provocar aparte de los que menciono? ¿locura?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

MOTHER OF GOD


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

*HE OIDO QUE EN ESTE HILO HAY VAQUEROS

QUE LES GUSTA CABALGAR DURO *












​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

*VAYA CUELLO DE BOXEADOR


DE BOXEADOR REPTLIANO 


VAYA CUELLO DE BOXEADOR REPTILIANO CICLADO*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Sep 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Doctor, y qué pasa con los enfermos de cáncer que toman fentanilo en pastilla y en parches porque no hay otra forma de paliar su dolor, y funcionan así diariamente? Cual es la diferencia con gente sana enganchada a esa mierda? Pueden acabar perdiendo la cabeza también estos pacientes que toman el fentanilo con prescripción médica?



Asi es, hay pacientes que se les va la cabeza con el fentanilo y requieren antipsicóticos para evitar alucinaciones.

La diferencia esta basicamente en que un paciente de cancer con fentanilo está hecho polvo tirado en la cama y un adicto lo mismo pero tirado en la calle.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (17 Sep 2022)

he visto drogadizas más atractivas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Sep 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> No esta tan mal, tiene un rostro precioso.
> 
> Pero como *sufre psoriasis*, no se anima a ir a la playa, cuando debería.
> 
> ...



psoriasis de Medelllin?


taluec


----------



## Dr.Muller (17 Sep 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta, que sin embargo me resulta muy inquietante. Una pregunta más ¿provoca agresividad e ira la toma de fentanila en pacientes de cáncer? ¿sabe qué otros cambios de carácter puede provocar aparte de los que menciono? ¿locura?



Alucinaciones.


Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Asi es, hay pacientes que se les va la cabeza con el fentanilo y requieren antipsicóticos para evitar alucinaciones.
> 
> La diferencia esta basicamente en que un paciente de cancer con fentanilo está hecho polvo tirado en la cama y un adicto lo mismo pero tirado en la calle.



Otra diferencia es que no es lo mismo que te lo ponga paliativos a que se lo compres a un camello


----------



## Maerum (17 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> De alguna manera me ha recordado a Amy Winehouse y como fue degenerando hasta el final que conocemos...



Que feas son las putas judías.


----------



## Maerum (17 Sep 2022)

Ay Cara, te veo mala cara, y además eres muy cara.


----------



## Sibarita (17 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * Red Edge * @Rededge
> 
> 
> Mama Bush sure looks like a Mr.
> ...



Puffff brutal esa foto…


----------



## EL BRAYAN (17 Sep 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Puffff brutal esa foto…



Mandíbula ,nuez,manos …si eso no es un maromo ,que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Sep 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Exactamente. Ese tipo de gente no ayudan a nadie, su prioridad absoluta es disfrutar de la vida ellos, no quieren problemas que les distraigan de esa meta, ni el bienestar de sus hermanos ni de sus padres ni de sus hijos.



Es la moral de enrique VIII trasladada al pueblo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (17 Sep 2022)

Pues si me pide una gamba pal autobús se la doy.


----------



## destrozo (17 Sep 2022)

Está hecha polvo ::


----------



## Castellano (17 Sep 2022)

Respecto del Fentanilo.

Aquí en España se usa solo en hospitales y solo para dolencias graves, por ejemplo mi mujer hace años tuvo un accidente de tráfico, estuvo en la UCI unos días, y ahí la metían Fentanilo para calmar el dolor.

Cuando pasó a planta la cambiaron a los tipicos analgésicos normales, y siempre dice que lo pasó fatal, que en la UCI estaba como en la gloria, con una sensación de bienestar increíble, y luego en planta estuvo unos cuantos días jodida de dolor de los traumatismos.

Así que no me extraña que en USA si te lo recetan casi para un dolor de espalda, la gente acabe adicta.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> psoriasis de Medelllin?
> 
> 
> taluec



Le voy a corregir el diagnóstico que no es su especialidad, no conocía yo a esta yonki, es psoriasis de Cali, es parecida pero difieren en alguna sintomatología.


----------



## Tanchus (17 Sep 2022)

Puta yonki. Qué asco me da esa gente que lo tiene todo y se empeña en tirar su vida a la basura. Seguro que si todo el dinero que tiene hubiese salido del sudor de su frente en lugar de por tener un padre rico valoraría más lo que tiene.


----------



## todoayen (17 Sep 2022)

Si solo fueran porros.....

He conocido a gente directores de sucursales bancarias que fumaban porros como si no hubiera un mañana y el lunes ahí estaban frescos como una rosa dando el callo.
Es una estupidez fumar porros pero no te quedas con esa pinta de jonki, más bien engordas por los atracones de comer.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Sep 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Parece un trans a medio hormonar.



Ha jugado a la ambigüedad y eso le ha dado jugosos réditos. Pero a cambio ha pagado un precio altísimo.
Triste paradoja.


----------



## Desencantado (17 Sep 2022)

Mala Cara


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Sep 2022)

No. Es mucho peor. Ese viene así de fábrica, aunque añada la "harina".


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Sep 2022)

Es un perfil de libro.


----------



## 0IGRES (17 Sep 2022)

Esas marcas de las piernas y esa cara ... Pobrecilla, parece una yonki...


----------



## Gorrino (17 Sep 2022)

JODER CON LA PUTA DROGADICTA SIDOSA, SI NI SIQUIERA SE HA TOMADO LA MOLESTIA DE OPERARSE LA TETAS. 

ESTO DEMUESTRA QUE LAS PERSONAS BISEXUALES TIENEN SERIOS PROBLEMAS MENTALES EN GENERAL.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (17 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Es la moral de enrique VIII trasladada al pueblo.



Pues está requetestudiada y hoy ya tiene un nombre: ps.cop.t.a.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (17 Sep 2022)

Esta tipa siempre fue muy guapa maqueada. Una pena


----------



## AntiT0d0 (17 Sep 2022)

*El terrible estado de la Cara De levingne*


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (17 Sep 2022)

Carolino Delevinge


----------



## pandiella (17 Sep 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Que feas son las putas judías.



sí, pero son felpudonas, como tiene que ser


----------



## Dr.Muller (17 Sep 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Carolino Delevinge



Eso es todo menos una mujer


----------



## Astebal74 (17 Sep 2022)

superloki dijo:


> De alguna manera me ha recordado a Amy Winehouse y como fue degenerando hasta el final que conocemos...



Tremendo. ¿Los del club del triángulo le hicieron esto? Porque hay una entrevista de ella donde dice que la quisieron meter en el club y ella dijo nou nou nou


----------



## Astebal74 (17 Sep 2022)

Crivit dijo:


> No creía yo mucho en el tema de la transgiversación o como se diga pero en el video del aeropuerto realiza gestos de tío al 100%, 0 feminidad, y sus rasgos faciales son masculinos. Por muy colocad@ que vaya.
> Me apena el estado en que se encuentra, el starsystem actual es una auténtica trituradora



Sale su auténtico él
Seguramente viniendo de donde viene ha sufrido además abusos rituales satánicos
Así está pobrecit@


----------



## octopodiforme (28 Sep 2022)

Cara Delevingne reapareció ayer en la Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## Abrojo (28 Sep 2022)

lo que hace el maquillaje a las tías, impresionante


----------



## Saco de papas (28 Sep 2022)

ha sobrevivido!

Te lo has pasado bien eh golfa?


----------



## nate (28 Sep 2022)

Y esta kinki es famoseta por?....


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2022)

La cena de Margot Robbie y Cara Delevingne en Argentina que acabó con un paparazi en el hospital


La actriz y la modelo fueron sorprendidas en un restaurante de Buenos Aires por un reportero gráfico que sufrió una paliza tras fotografiarlas. El reportero, con el codo izquierdo fracturado, ha denunciado los hechos y ya hay dos detenidos




elpais.com


----------



## octopodiforme (18 Oct 2022)

En Cannes, ayer.


----------



## todoayen (18 Oct 2022)

A ver si estaba preparando un papel y se le ha hecho la publi gratis.....


----------



## Llorón (18 Oct 2022)

El poder del maquillaje, los trapitos y posar para las fotos.


----------



## Woden (18 Oct 2022)

Pues asi tal cual melafo, plastificado por si acaso.


----------



## Invasor (18 Oct 2022)

nate dijo:


> Y esta kinki es famoseta por?....



Su familia es elite en Inglaterra, la madre secretaria de la reina creo.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## djvan (18 Oct 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Su familia es elite en Inglaterra, la madre secretaria de la reina creo.



Bueno de la reina ya no creo


----------



## Don Meliton (18 Oct 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Es éxtasis líquido, se le ve por ahí con el bote y el cuentagotas.
> 
> Fúmate un troncho iendo de eso y se te va la chola cosa mala.
> 
> Lo peor de lo peor.



Como te pases un poco de GBH te manda directo a la lona, vaya droga mas jodida.

Pero para que te pegue duro necesitas bastante mas que unas gotas, un tapon de botella de agua bezolla es la cantidad estandar. Eso si, medio tapon mas y te quedas gilipollas, dos o tres tapones mas de la cuenta y camino al coma.

Superenganchante por su bajon bajonero y chungo. Imposible quitarse a pelo, las convulsiones te pueden llegar a matar.

Eso si, nunca veras el mundo mas color de rosa que con GBH, rayos de sol embotellados

No os metasi GBH ni;os


----------



## GT5 (18 Oct 2022)

Año 2022. Los vírgenes de burbuja no han descubierto todavía qué es y para qué sirven el maquillaje, los filtros, la iluminación y el fotochoc que TODAS usan.


----------

